# Bandsaw sled for circles and bowls



## dachalk921 (Jun 5, 2020)

Here is my home brew bandsaw sled food cutting circles and for making one board bowls. Is it over built most likely, do I feel like I can improve on it, yes I do.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomwilson74 (Aug 30, 2020)

What size blade do you use when cutting the circle?


----------



## dachalk921 (Jun 5, 2020)

tomwilson74 said:


> What size blade do you use when cutting the circle?


I have a 1/2" with 6TP, it leaves a rougher cut than I would like, will be looking for a better blade in the future. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I made similar jigs, just that I just put a screw in one of the unused holes to hold the sliding part stable. 
When I was making larger circles, I made a clamp-on extension table with one dropping leg. Just clamped my one-legged table to the band saw table. 
before walmart and everyone else started carrying circular pieces, they were all the rage for a while in the early 1980's. Decorators were putting the circle on top of anything they could find and just draped a large cloth over the top which hung down to the floor. Some cloths were circular and some were square. 
I do like the adjustment though. Nice touch


----------

